
Why Leftists Don't Trust Kamala Harris, Cory Booker, and Deval Patrick - rainbowmverse
http://theweek.com/articles/715955/why-leftists-dont-trust-kamala-harris-cory-booker-deval-patrick
======
rainbowmverse
I think this is suitable for HN because a lot of people, including good
hackers, are curious about why a group that seems like a natural ally has so
many misgivings about the Democrats. This is a rare political piece with
sourced commentary on specific issues rather than broad, questionable strokes.

~~~
cylinder714
From the guidelines:

 _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they 're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic._

Take it to Metafilter.

~~~
rainbowmverse
I'm aware of the guideline, which says _most_ posts, not _all_ posts. That's
why I made a comment explaining why it's an exception to the guideline (which
isn't a rule).

You should finish reading the guidelines if you want to play metamod.

>> _Please don 't submit comments complaining that a submission is
inappropriate for the site. If you think a story is spam or off-topic, flag it
by clicking on its 'flag' link. If you think a comment is egregious, click on
its timestamp to go to its page, then click 'flag' at the top. (Not all users
see flag links; there's a small karma threshold.)_

